# Azureus - Failed to create parent directory /my/dir/torname

## MrVahn

everytime i click on a torrent link to download it, azureus always displays the said error message. Why is that? It does not download files at all.

----------

## KRF

Sounds like a chmod/chown problem. Azureus cannot create the directories because the running user doesn't have access to the download path.

Try to check if you have write access to the download path you've set in azureus with "ls -l DIR".

If that is the problem, chown/chmod the directory to fit your needs.

----------

## Dan

and make sure the download dir you have specified in the configuration exists.. :p

mkdir /my/dir/torname

----------

## MrVahn

It's now working! Thanks to your kind replies. But ther is still a problem. I cannot make azureus save files on my vfat partition in /mnt/myvfat. I tried to chown it as root but it said "Operation not permitted". Is there a workaround with this?

----------

## Dan

try something like 

```
/dev/yourdisk          /mnt/myvfat       vfat        uid=0,gid=407,umask=0007  0       0
```

in /etc/fstab

----------

## MrVahn

Thanks for the tip. I'll try it out on my next reboot.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dan

you dont have to reboot

change fstab and 

```
umount /mnt/myvfat
```

```
mount /mnt/myvfat
```

----------

## MrVahn

It does not work. I cannot even access the disk via terminal. It says permission denied. Why is that?

----------

